# prayers needed asap



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My father is in the hospital!!!!
Help me out and say a quick prayer please!!! Thanks! 


Kayla Renee


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he is ok.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

prayers...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers sent :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope your Dad is okay, he is definitely in my prayers! ♥


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

done!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I went and saw him yesterday they said his blood was clotting up and his arteries were clogged. Let alone he had already had a Pulmonary embolism and his heart had to be restarted when I was 4 or 5.


Kayla Renee


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

scary for you - good thoughts and prayers for him and you.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*prayers for dad*

praying for your dad. reminded me how much I miss my own father even though it has been many years since he was on this earth.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm sorry ms_mac


Kayla Renee


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Praying


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: Prayers sent.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I found out that he had a heart attack


Kayla Renee


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Prayers being sent to you and your family. Hope your Dad is ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry , :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm going to see him today in like1 hour or so...







That's my dad in the back...

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Y'alls prayers are helping!! He just got taken of his major IV!!


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad he's doing better Kayla! Will keep praying! ray: :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Last night at 11:58 i found out my great aunt died. REALLLY!?! That's the last thing I needed... 


Kayla Renee


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so sorry Kayla....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry honey :hug:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

May the God of all comfort, the Father of mercies and of our Lord Jesus Christ hold you closely right now!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks you ALL...


Kayla Renee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope they are able to help your father recover. Blessed thoughts with you at this difficult time.:blue:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

top_goat said:


> May the God of all comfort, the Father of mercies and of our Lord Jesus Christ hold you closely right now!


Amen!
Praying for you and your dad!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's your Dad honey ? And how are you holding up ?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

MY DAD CAME HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm SUPER EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kayla Renee


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay !!!!!!!

:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

More bad news
-------------------
Some of you may think this is stupid of me but i'm too worried to care. My dachshund that I inherited from my granny is showing signs of IVDD. And now that my father has been recovering from his heart attack he cannot work and my mom already couldn't work so we probably wont be able to pay for the surgery needed for my favorite pup. If y'all could just PRAY for him to heal quickly and hope that it is not IVDD and that it's just a sprain, I would be SO GRATEFUL to you. He literally means the world to me. Please help me.








Kayla Renee


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I lost my beloved dachshund a few years ago. I was devastated. You are not being at all stupid. We will continue to hold your father and your precious pup in our best thoughts. Make sure you take time to pamper yourself too.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Our fur kin do mean the world to us. I would be devastated too - Prayers for your dad and your pup.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are not stupid, never think that. We do care for our beloved pets, they are family too. Prayers sent that way.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks
luvmyherd

dreamacresfarm2

toth boer goats


Kayla Renee


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....prayers being sent!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks happybleats

Update:
I think it may not be IVDD. It looks to me as if he's favoring his right leg and by doing do he's crossing his legs a bit. My mother said the day before he started limping he fell off the stairs onto his right side. I don't want this to sound rude but I hope he just sprained something or is just really sore. We are out of luck if he does have IVDD. We do not have enough funds... At all.. To give him the surgery and all of that. He is older too as you could probably tell in the photo so I also don't want to put him under for the surgery. I've also seen on a "trusted" website that 78% of dachshunds that have signs of IVDD have recovered fully with strict cage rest. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I am praying for your dad and your pup! I totally understand!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My pups all better with cage rest!!! Although he doesn't slow down when we go for "walks" which are more like runs. Lol. My dads been recovering and he will be back to work in September.


Kayla Renee


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

That's AWESOME! God is an AWESOME God!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Amen!


Kayla Renee


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

prayers being sent 
im so sorry


----------

